# New at&t tv? NFL??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Saw this and another article....

AT&T's new streaming TV service, AT&T TV, launches this summer

Any one know if this new att TV (not " now") will have nfl st??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Saw this and another article....
> 
> AT&T's new streaming TV service, AT&T TV, launches this summer
> 
> Any one know if this new att TV (not " now") will have nfl st??


Looks like all they are changing right now is the name. If that's true I don't see why anything would change with the ST. It will be named "AT&T Now". I've read several articles about this and they all say the same thing, just a name change...at the moment.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to this Cnet story What is AT&T TV? Here's what we know now it will be a completely different service with its own box for TV powered by Google's Android TV (also functions as a smart hub for controlling internet-connected devices like lightbulbs or thermostats) and with its own app for your "devices" (perhaps shared with ATT TV Now formerly known as DirecTV Now) offering a bunch of stuff that has yet to be fully identified.

It won't be AT&T's HBO Max or AT&T Watch TV or.... Did you ever get the feeling that they don't yet have their act together at AT&T on the matter of what streaming/satellite TV they will be offering in 2025?

But whatever it will be includes AT&T Has Become a New Kind of Media Giant owning a multitude of cable and premium TV channels and media production operations. Oh yeah, and they do provide phone service for those who remember what that is.

The NFL? They'll probably buy all the teams and TV rights in 2022.









Fortunately I'm old so I probably won't live long enough to see what the long term damage will be. I do remember when back in 1982 the government thought they were breaking up a communications monopoly. How'd that work out for us?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I do remember when back in 1982 the government thought they were breaking up a communications monopoly. How'd that work out for us?


Actually 1984, and it took a few years after to get fully implemented. And a lot of the changes have been rolled back in the years since (particularly during the gw Bush years) so we have the worst of both worlds now.

But a new box they control and can yank monthly fees up on, sounds like a cableco. Pass.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

Funny, after 19 years of having Directv, I canceled about 7 weeks ago. I was the stauncest of Directv supporters. Loved them. Loved their customer service, loved their product, loved the Sunday ticket, loved the constant push to get better products.... hd, tivo, dual tuners and on and on. But what I was afraid might happen when AT&T bought them, happened. They merged their crap and screwed everything up. Long story short, they lost a 165 dollar a month customer who purchased the sunday ticket every year. I am now using xfinity since they had our internet service and now I am using firestick to stream a ton.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Funny, after 19 years of having Directv, I canceled about 7 weeks ago. I was the stauncest of Directv supporters. Loved them. Loved their customer service, loved their product, loved the Sunday ticket, loved the constant push to get better products.... hd, tivo, dual tuners and on and on. But what I was afraid might happen when AT&T bought them, happened. They merged their crap and screwed everything up. Long story short, they lost a 165 dollar a month customer who purchased the sunday ticket every year. I am now using xfinity since they had our internet service and now I am using firestick to stream a ton.


I'm thinking you're an intelligent man. Well said.

Rich


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Funny, after 19 years of having Directv, I canceled about 7 weeks ago. I was the stauncest of Directv supporters. Loved them. Loved their customer service, loved their product, loved the Sunday ticket, loved the constant push to get better products.... hd, tivo, dual tuners and on and on. But what I was afraid might happen when AT&T bought them, happened. They merged their crap and screwed everything up. Long story short, they lost a 165 dollar a month customer who purchased the sunday ticket every year. I am now using xfinity since they had our internet service and now I am using firestick to stream a ton.


I'm about there too.. I started with DTV in 2000 and am close to canceling it.. i've been using YoutubeTV for a while now and it's awesome. It's only missing Viacom channels, and NFL. Hopefully one day.


----------

